# Removing old and unused plug-ins: I can't!!



## theMusicMan (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi All

I seem to have an issue with not being able to remove references in the Plug-in Manager to old and unused plug-ins.  See screenshot:





How do I remove these unwanted entries please as the 'remove' button is greyed out.

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Apr 9, 2012)

The only ones that should be grayed out will be the Ones that  ship with LR (i.e. Leica Tether etc,)  If you click on a jfZenfolio that is marked Disabled, you should be able to remove it from the list  If (since you have several) the disabled plugins point to the enabled plugin location, you might need to disable ALL jfZenfolio instances before you can remove the offending plugins.  You then might have to reinstall the jfZenfolio plugin.


----------



## theMusicMan (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Cleetus

I'm afraid none of the plugins that are shown have the Remove button accessible - it is greyed out on all of them and I can't select it.  I tried disabling the jf Zenfolio plugin that is the current working plug-in for my Zenfolio uploads, which had no effect on the other items in the list - the 'remove' button was still not available and is greyed out.  Maybe I should try contacting Jeffrey and see what he suggests.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 9, 2012)

I think all of these plugins are listed in your preferences plist file. 
You can rename your plist file and force LR to build a new one.  The you can reinstall the plugins that you are going to use. 

OR 

Make a backup copy of your Preferences file and edit the plist section identified as "<key>AgSdkPluginLoader_installedPluginPaths</key>" to remove the references to the plugins that are redundant. 

With either method you have a valid plist backup as fallback in case the results are not as expected.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Have you tried deleting the plug-in folders, where you originally installed the plug-ins?

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2012)

Where are the plug-ins installed?  If you've put them in a folder called Modules, it won't let you delete them using the Remove button.


----------



## theMusicMan (Apr 10, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Where are the plug-ins installed?  If you've put them in a folder called Modules, it won't let you delete them using the Remove button.


That was it Victoria, found out yesterday after I contacted Jeffrey.  Removing them from where they were located on the HDD did the trick.


----------

